# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] 🔥🔥 elder scrolls online rotation bot by hexar 🔥🔥

## Inexinferis

Hello all 👋

Im Hexar.. I am making dps bots for another games like World of warcraft and i want to try ESO too.. I am looking for 3 customer to try botting in ESO.. It will be completely FREE for first 3.

We will burn here, add me from discord;


HEXAROTATION#6997

Best Regards!
HEXAR
/exit

----------

